# Dry skin



## webster2

Anyone have really dry skin? I know I am undermedicated right now. and will be moving upward slowly. I just noticed my skin is really dry especially on my legs....think alligator.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Octavia

My skin gets a lot drier in the winter, and then when I'm on certain medications, it's horrible. Aveeno makes a nice oatmeal-based lotion/moisturizer in a tube, non-greasy, non-comedogenic (so it's fine for face). I've tried many many lotions, and I like Aveeno and Cetaphil tubes the best. Baby oil works nicely, too, but of course, then you're oily.


----------



## webster2

Octavia said:


> My skin gets a lot drier in the winter, and then when I'm on certain medications, it's horrible. Aveeno makes a nice oatmeal-based lotion/moisturizer in a tube, non-greasy, non-comedogenic (so it's fine for face). I've tried many many lotions, and I like Aveeno and Cetaphil tubes the best. Baby oil works nicely, too, but of course, then you're oily.


I've been using Cetaphil, but I am still really dry. I will try some Aveeno too. I used coconut oil last night, it improves the feel but not the look. Winter hasn't really begun, and i don't want it to get drier.


----------



## Koof

webster2 said:


> Anyone have really dry skin? I know I am undermedicated right now. and will be moving upward slowly. I just noticed my skin is really dry especially on my legs....think alligator.  Any suggestions?


I've been battling this most of my life. I love to use coconut oil. I take baths and put it in the water. This helps me get my back and other spots that are hard to reach. It helps immensely! I use t on my legs at night before jammies too. for lotions I like a shea butter lotion.

Fo all of these, I try to find the most natural product because it is absorbed through the skin and I don't want yucky things in me  I have been very happy with Tropical Traditions coconut oil. It is expensive, but if you like coconut flavor it is also great to cook with (I tried, but coconut flavor makes me :aim6. It is very health for you and great to use in cooking - just substitute your regular oil for coconut oil.

She butter I have found more sources for. If you want the good stuff, you are going to look for unrefined shea butter. If you can find someone who whips it, it is even more luxurious-feeling. I can't say this cures my dry skin, but it helps a lot.

Finally, look to add healthy fats to your diet (like coconut oil). You can moisturize from the inside-> out. Drink lots of water too. I do these two things more often than the above and I notice a big difference; what I do above is more like to give extra moisturizer. Right now the only thing super-dry on me is my hands, and nothing has been working, especially with the skin near my nails. I wear cotton gloves at night when it is really bad, with shea butter under it, but that only helps from 5-9 am. After than my hands are dry again and shea butter is a bit too oily to put on my hands. I try various lotions, but I seem to be allergic to something in a lot of it 

Good luck and sorry for the novel!


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I've been using Cetaphil, but I am still really dry. I will try some Aveeno too. I used coconut oil last night, it improves the feel but not the look. Winter hasn't really begun, and i don't want it to get drier.


I love the Queen Helene! I even use it to shave my legs. No alligator look for me.

And "consider" from within. Omega III and Omega VI.


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> I love the Queen Helene! I even use it to shave my legs. No alligator look for me.
> 
> And "consider" from within. Omega III and Omega VI.


I am taking the Omega III and will look for the VI. Will have to investigate the Queen! TYVM!


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I am taking the Omega III and will look for the VI. Will have to investigate the Queen! TYVM!


I like the Black Currant Oil for VI as it has an extra enzyme.


----------



## katbid23

I swear by Palmers Coconut Lotion and Palmers Coconut Oil. I mix the two and it does wonders. My skin gets so dry and itchy that it is hard to sleep.


----------



## Andros

katbid23 said:


> I swear by Palmers Coconut Lotion and Palmers Coconut Oil. I mix the two and it does wonders. My skin gets so dry and itchy that it is hard to sleep.


That is a good idea about mixing it. Very good idea!


----------



## Octavia

I really like these suggestions!!! I had completely forgotten about shea butter and coconut oil - good stuff! I would try those first, before the Aveeno.


----------



## webster2

Thanks for all of the suggestions! See ya later, alligator!


----------



## kimberllee

My skin is so dry too... I've tried everything. Palmers, aquaphor, cocunut oil, you name it. Nothing worked. For me I have a routine from lush. It's really expensive. But works.
I use the buffy bar in the shower, and dream creme lotion on my body. My skin is so dry, I'll scratch it in my sleep till I bleed. Or it will wake me up. This is the only thing that works for me. Good luck!


----------



## Koof

FYi, I just upped my flax seed dosage and it has made a huge difference - my skin is not painfully dry anymore and my hair is more oily (it tends to be very dry). I now take 3 1000iu/day.

Just in you haven't tried it or are not on this dosage.


----------



## webster2

Have not tried this but will! Thanks! I still have alligator skin.... : (


----------

